# Super Long Hot Trip



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

I have received many posts about traveling with hedgies:
1. Use a hard sided carrier
2. Bring extra fleece and liners
3. Keep carrier out of the sun
4. Bring hand warmers in case of emergency

Any last minute travel tips? When should I feed her because I won't put food or water in the carrier. I am soooo nervous making the 12 hour trip from NC to OH in the high heat of summer with my hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can use the vehicles air conditioning. Putting a thermometer at the door of the carrier will show you at a glance what the temperature is. As long as the carrier is not in direct draft from the a/c it will be fine. 

Don't give her food while traveling or right before. What she eats overnight is fine. You can stop every couple of hours and offer some water. Don't allow her to drink a huge amount as she could just vomit it back up. 

When I travel with one, I put hedgie on the opposite side of the van from the direction of the sun. In a car, middle of the back seat usually works well. A baby sunshade, receiving blanket, or towel will work to cover the window if need be. Remember the back window too. 

Some hedgies get terribly carsick and usually will potty in their carrier so you will want to check about an hour into the trip and clean the bedding if dirty.

Make sure your carrier is labeled with her name, your name and address and emergency contact information. You could also print out some brief care instructions and include a small bag of food attached to the carrier. 

Good luck. I'm sure you all will do fine.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Never put the carrier on the floor of the car; it's hotter than the seating area.


----------

